# Ammo for rem700



## Jarnhamar (7 Apr 2004)

Question for the shooters;
I‘m going camping&shooting this weekend with a Remmingtom M700 in .308 Cal.

I just found some boxes of ammo and im wondering if shooting them through my rifle should be ok or not. 
The ammo looks military issue. Comes in a box of 20 and it says 
0004
20 Cartridges
7.62 mm ball C21   (some boxes say C21a1)

bullets say IVI    77  ( i assume thats the lot number)

Should these little suckers be alright to fire? It‘s hard to find FMJ rounds and i don‘t want to pay $20+ a box for 20 rounds (soft point etc..)

Thanks


----------



## MG34 (7 Apr 2004)

Yes they are good to go...but if your rifle has a tight chamber they will not load or may stick in the chamber as military 7.62mm is slightly different than civy .308. All in all they should be perfectly safe to fire from a stock rem 700.if yours is the police or target heavy barrel version yu may encounter some of the above problems due to the tighter tolerances of the target or match chamber.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Apr 2004)

I have the police special with the heavy barrel. I‘ll try cycling the round sthrough the mag and chamber a few times to see how they go. Some of them seem kinda moldy but not too too bad.

I‘ll probably get a friend to fire the first few shots


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Apr 2004)

Ummmm....maybe you should check the lot numbers with the police to see if they were stolen.


----------



## MG34 (7 Apr 2004)

Why do that,IVI is quite common on civie street,given the 1977 date more than likely there would be no records left for it at all considering it is packaged for the FNC1A1/C2 which has been out of inventory for what **** near 17 years now.Don‘t forget that several police forces used that rifle and IVI ammo and the DCRA used to hand it out as part of it‘s marksmanship program.There are numerous sources for legally obtained IVI ammo ,no need to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Apr 2004)

But you cannot dismiss that the possibility is there however remote. Its always best to cover all bases IMO seeing how it wasn‘t mentioned where he found them.


----------



## portcullisguy (7 Apr 2004)

A few points:

- It is not that hard to find FMJ cartridges in 7.62 NATO/.308
- The ammunition you described was made by Inustries Valcartiers Incorporated (IVI)
- As an experienced shooter, I would not suggest firing any ammunition through a rifle you want to keep for a while, that may have mold on it. This indicates the presence of moisture and could also indicate the breakdown of the powder and/or primer
- I also wouldn‘t recommend cycling rounds through the mag and chamber for safety reasons, and if you do so, do it on a range
- The worst that could happen is likely you will get above average numbers of misfires, or, the very worst, a hangfire (which is why we always count to 60 before unchambering, right?)  However, if the ammo is that old you may leave excess unburnt powder in the barrel and chamber, and the brass, if weakend, could split or the case head separate -- this has happened to me with cheaper 7.62 ammo in my SKS

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Farmboy (7 Apr 2004)

http://www.marstar.ca/index.htm 

 http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/   look in classifieds


----------



## MG34 (8 Apr 2004)

The mould on the rounds is simply the brass tarnishing and will wipe off with a rag/steel wool it doesn‘t affect the round itself.the ammo is military,it has a sealed primer and should function just fine.It is perfectly safe to cycle through a servicable firearm,once again military primers are made hard in part for this reason.I wouldn‘t be concerned about the ammo it will function just fine in your rifle.
  The ammo is over 29 yrs old no need to call the police about it    ,as once again it is common in Canada on the military surplus market.if you are really concerned about shooting it and feel uneasy simply dispose of it at your local range/gun club.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Apr 2004)

There is no need to roll your eyes MG34 you might not think it to be a serious matter but my uncle got a hold of some 9mm a few years back which was found out to be stolen. It was confiscated and he narrowly avoided a crimminal charge. Made him give up shooting for good. So before you disrespect my view maybe there is a reason for it!


----------



## MG34 (9 Apr 2004)

Too bad for your uncle,but with the information given here there is no reason to suspect any wrongdoing.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Apr 2004)

Thank you it really changed him....I just wanted the possibility to be considered however unlikely.


----------

